# hi



## minibreeder (Feb 3, 2010)

hi am new to the forums i am interested in breeding i would really like to get into breeding for specific type and colour phase but just not sure wich one yet as they all look really good i am from northwest england


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

hi

:welcomeany


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello :thumbuo


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya and welcome!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum, I know that deciding what to breed can be difficult as there are so many different varieties. In the end when I saw a photo of some rumpwhites I knew they were the one for me  . When you decide what variety inspires you there are many knoweledgable people on here who are willing and able to offer you advice and help.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

